# Flying the Ignore List Like a Flag



## Cutter XXIII (Sep 12, 2005)

So, open question to all of you who make use of (or don't make use of) the Ignore function:

Do you make public the contents of your list? Do you wave it in people's faces--including the people you're ignoring--like a flag?

At rpg.net, I've seen posters whose sigs are lists of people they're ignoring.   

What's the point of ignoring someone, I can't help wondering, if you're going to use it as a ploy to get their attention?

For the record, I have several names on my Ignore List. But I'd never announce them. Seems kinda counterproductive to my original goal: ignoring them.

What do you think?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 12, 2005)

What did he say?



Sorry, you know it's obligatory.

I dont' use the ignore list, but if I did, I probably wouldn't make public who was on it. That's just not tactful. On the other hand, I'd be curious to know whose lists I was on.


----------



## Cutter XXIII (Sep 12, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> What did he say?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'd have been disappointed if you didn't, Jdvn1.  

That's interesting. Me, I'd rather not know. If people want to ignore me, that's great--it means less people yelling at me in the end.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 12, 2005)

mine wouldn't fit in my sig.


----------



## Umbran (Sep 12, 2005)

I'd see waving it around like that to be downright rude.  But then, I sometimes have a hard enough time understanding that folks cannot exert enough control over themselves that they need the computer to enforce ignoring for them.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't use it.


----------



## DaveMage (Sep 12, 2005)

There's really only been one or two posters in all my time here that I considered ignoring, so I haven't used the ignore list.

But IME, even those that annoy the hell out of me occasionally have something worthwhile to say.  OTOH, sometimes I read their posts because I just like watching them make fools of themselves....


----------



## Pielorinho (Sep 12, 2005)

I would strongly encourage people not to publicize their ignore list.  That just doesn't seem very civil to me, and certainly doesn't seem productive.

Daniel


----------



## Crothian (Sep 12, 2005)

I made a point to make sure everyone on my ignore list knows they are on it.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Cutter XXIII said:
			
		

> That's interesting. Me, I'd rather not know. If people want to ignore me, that's great--it means less people yelling at me in the end.



 I think my own morbid curiosity would get the best of me. It's like watching a train wreck--you want to watch to know what happens, eventhough you already know how it'll turn out.


----------



## Psionicist (Sep 12, 2005)

Sounds like a feature idea: check how many members ignore you. A counter in the user control panel perhaps? That'd be a good indicator if people dislike you (which probably means you should change your behaviour). I would rather know how many (if) members ignore me than live in the dark.


----------



## Quasqueton (Sep 12, 2005)

Diaglo, last week, responded to one of my threads asking someone to quote me in their reply so he could see what I said for him to respond to. What kind of person responds to a post from someone he's ignoring? And why ask someone to quote the ignored person so you can see what they said? Proves to me the boy is just insane. 

If I add someone to my ignore list, I'll usually mention it my response to what prompted me to ignore them. Figure I should let them know I've turned off their channel so they don't expect anymore responses from me.

Ironically, I did this recently, and the ignored person mentioned my ignoring them in at least two other later threads. I know because others quoted my ignored person. Kind of funny, really.

Quasqueton


----------



## reveal (Sep 12, 2005)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> Sounds like a feature idea: check how many members ignore you. A counter in the user control panel perhaps? That'd be a good indicator if people dislike you (which probably means you should change your behaviour). I would rather know how many (if) members ignore me than live in the dark.




I'm on the opposite end of that spectrum. I couldn't care less who ignores me.


----------



## Quasqueton (Sep 12, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm on the opposite end of that spectrum. I couldn't care less who ignores me.



Quoted for the benefit of all those who have reveal on their ignore list. 

Quasqueton


----------



## Henry (Sep 12, 2005)

Publicizing your ignore list is like publicizing the explicit reasons for your divorce -- kinda tacky, and in the end, people don't really wanna know about it. 

But then, tact is a dying art, IMO...


----------



## reveal (Sep 12, 2005)

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> Quoted for the benefit of all those who have reveal on their ignore list.
> 
> Quasqueton


----------



## fett527 (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't ignore anyone.  Don't really care if someone's ignoring me.  Just keep your ignore list to yourself if you use it.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 12, 2005)

Pielorinho said:
			
		

> I would strongly encourage people not to publicize their ignore list.  That just doesn't seem very civil to me, and certainly doesn't seem productive.
> 
> Daniel



That's my feeling as well. You just don't talk about who is on your ignore list.



			
				reveal said:
			
		

> I'm on the opposite end of that spectrum. I couldn't care less who ignores me.



Well, Psionicist was talking about the number of people, not who. That may be an interesting number to track, as long as that number remains private. If 10,000 people have me on their ignore list - maybe I'm doing something wrong. But that's not a pressing issue, and if a poster does something wrong all the time, he'll have other indicators.


----------



## Samnell (Sep 12, 2005)

I use the ignore list, but I don't feel obligated to tell people I'm ignoring that I'm ignoring them because that would get in the way of the practice of ignoring them.


----------



## werk (Sep 12, 2005)

Keep your dirty laundry in the hamper, I say.

I usually put people on ignore, then take them off after a few weeks once I've forgotten why I hated them.  I'm more likely to tell someone they are not on ignore.

I do think ignore can lead to a lot of confusion, double posts, and general havoc in threads. 

As for posting to ask someone to quote a post from someone on their ignore...take them off, read the post, put them back on.  Lazy.


----------



## Knight Otu (Sep 12, 2005)

werk said:
			
		

> As for posting to ask someone to quote a post from someone on their ignore...take them off, read the post, put them back on.  Lazy.



Or, even simpler, click "View Post". No need to shout out to others you'rer ignoring that one guy.


----------



## Dagger75 (Sep 12, 2005)

If you can see this.........

 I would like to know if I am peoples ingnore list. But if they don't see this how would they tell me I am on the list.  

 I never use the darn thing.


----------



## RuminDange (Sep 13, 2005)

Don't use the ignore list as it defeats the purpose of why I come here.  
I come to EN World for the various ideas, opinions, and discussions and yes even the attitudes and personalities.     If I did use it I would probably tell the person that I was ignoring them and why.  I wouldn’t broadcast it if it did.  I think it would be rude to ignore someone in person without good reason and least telling them why, and I believe that in an open forum such as this, such courtesy should be given if you plan to ignore them for all time.  


RD


----------



## Michael Morris (Sep 13, 2005)

The contents of the ignore list aren't easily accessable, even to an admin -- in fact it is perhaps the best hidden part of your profile.

There's a reason for that -- advertising ignore lists tends to start fights.


----------



## der_kluge (Sep 13, 2005)

I only have one person in my ignore list. And it's no one in this thread.

I come across their (ignored) posts occasionally, but it doesn't seem like anyone ever quotes them, so I don't think their saying anything worth a damn. Like always. And no, I won't say who it is.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 13, 2005)

Like I was trying to say before the Internet stole my post:

I don't think - if I ever had occasion to ignore someone - that I would make it public.  But, at the same time, if someone had (has) decided to ignore me... I think I'd like to know why so that I could apologize and try not to do it again.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 13, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> ... I think I'd like to know why so that I could apologize and try not to do it again.




okay, I'll tell you what you did.....remember the taco thread?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> okay, I'll tell you what you did.....remember the taco thread?



 I don't remember anything about a taco thread... only a toco thread.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 13, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I don't remember anything about a taco thread... only a toco thread.




And there you go stomping on me even more after I extend an olive branch and try to make things right.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Sep 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm on the opposite end of that spectrum. I couldn't care less who ignores me.




Yeah. you're too much an equal opportunity offender....   

I don't have anyone on my ignore list. Although I've had one person who's come close...


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 13, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I made a point to make sure everyone on my ignore list knows they are on it.



Oh. Is that what that e-mail was about?    I don't want people flaunting  the contents of their ignore lists.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 13, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Oh. Is that what that e-mail was about?    I don't want people flaunting  the contents of their ignore lists.





No, it was about:

_glares_


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm on the opposite end of that spectrum. I couldn't care less who ignores me.




Like anybody could.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Sep 13, 2005)

While I don't really think I'm offensive enough to be on someone's ignore list, and I don't particularly care if I am, I would like to think that someone would tell me I'm being a doof in addition or even instead of ignoring me.

On the opposite side, there's very few posters I would even consider ignoring, and none of them are.  But then, I just skim over their posts once I see their names.  And I kinda keep it to myself, since it's so trivial anyway.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 13, 2005)

I don't use it.


----------



## Psychic Warrior (Sep 13, 2005)

I make use of the ignore list - if I didn't I would be a _lot_ more inflammatory.  Some people just get under my skin or have "schticks" that are old and tiresome.


----------



## Cutter XXIII (Sep 13, 2005)

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> Diaglo, last week, responded to one of my threads asking someone to quote me in their reply so he could see what I said for him to respond to. What kind of person responds to a post from someone he's ignoring? And why ask someone to quote the ignored person so you can see what they said?




Puts me in the mind of a Simpsons episode:



> *Homer:* Bart, can you tell Lisa to please pass the syrup?
> *Lisa:* Bart, tell dad that I'll only pass the syrup if it's not going to be used on any animal products.
> *Bart:* You dunkin' your sausages in that syrup, homeboy?
> *Homer:* Bart, tell Lisa I only would like to have a nice glass of syrup like I do every day.


----------



## JoeBlank (Sep 14, 2005)

Ignore lists are strange to me. I ignore people the old-fashioned way, by not reading their posts when I am not in the mood for it. I just hit the space bar and move on.

Of course, I also know that I would end up having no self control. I'd get curious, and have to view the ignored posts anway, and that would just be a bunch of clicking and draw attention to a post I didn't need to read in the first place.

Make any sense?


----------



## IronWolf (Sep 14, 2005)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> Make any sense?




Makes sense to me.  I don't use the ignore lists either.  I just skip the post if I don't like what someone is saying.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 14, 2005)

Spoony Bard said:
			
		

> The contents of the ignore list aren't easily accessable, even to an admin -- in fact it is perhaps the best hidden part of your profile.
> 
> There's a reason for that -- advertising ignore lists tends to start fights.





no luck on getting those names i PMed you onto my list?

i've got some more.


----------



## DaveMage (Sep 14, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> no luck on getting those names i PMed you onto my list?
> 
> i've got some more.




Out of curiosity, do you put people on your ignore list because they've insulted you, and/or are there other reasons?


----------



## diaglo (Sep 14, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity, do you put people on your ignore list because they've insulted you, and/or are there other reasons?



mostly cuz i disagree with them. and we aren't going to agree. so instead of having to view their schtick i put them on ignore.


----------



## reveal (Sep 14, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> mostly cuz i disagree with them. and we aren't going to agree. so instead of having to view their schtick i put them on ignore.




Wouldn't a "people whose posts I can actually read list" be shorter for you? 

.....and this is the last time diaglo ever reads my posts.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Wouldn't a "people whose posts I can actually read list" be shorter for you?
> 
> .....and this is the last time diaglo ever reads my posts.




my list is big... it's hong like a horse... but it ain't that big.. with 35128 members. i probably don't hangout with more than say 1000. and of that 1000 i'd say about 11-12% get on my list.


----------



## reveal (Sep 14, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> my list is big... it's hong like a horse... but it ain't that big.. with 35128 members. i probably don't hangout with more than say 1000. and of that 1000 i'd say about 11-12% get on my list.




That's still over 100 people!


----------



## Quasqueton (Sep 14, 2005)

Maybe diaglo just needs his own forum with a password he gives out to people who share his opinions and he likes?

Quasqueton


----------



## Quasqueton (Sep 14, 2005)

> it's hong like a horse



Now that's funny.

Quasqueton


----------



## Cutter XXIII (Sep 14, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> my list is big... it's hong like a horse... but it ain't that big.. with 35128 members. i probably don't hangout with more than say 1000. and of that 1000 i'd say about 11-12% get on my list.




Do you accept requests?


----------



## diaglo (Sep 14, 2005)

Cutter XXIII said:
			
		

> Do you accept requests?



yes, i do party tricks.

i do a mean number 1. and i can do an 8 or at least i could when i was younger.


----------

